# 101 acre mo.property



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

I hope this link works for me
http://vipsalemmo.com/properties-se...m=484802&from=properties-search&code=Property &fromfields=&min_price=0&max_price=250001&city=Any&zipCode=Any&min_sqft=Any&beds=Any&baths=Any&type=Any&acre=Any


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

This it?


----------



## andrew3d (Jun 23, 2002)

Can I ask why you are selling it? Do you have a well? How many gallons per minute? Good water? Is the place fenced? What are your neighbors like? Thanks.


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

andrew3d said:


> Can I ask why you are selling it? Do you have a well? How many gallons per minute? Good water? Is the place fenced? What are your neighbors like? Thanks.


hi andrew3d, my wife had to move in with her parents to take care of them,so I am staying here till the place sells,we have mixed feeling,its one of thous things you do what you have to do.problem is we do love it here!
yes we have a great well its 600 ft deep best tasting sweet water you will ever taste,best I rember its about 5 gal min.I have run it for 24 hours and it does not run dry.
most all is fenced,we have 1/4 mile road frountage that about half is fenced the sides are fenced and neighbors run cattle,the back 1/4 is not fenced (no cattle back there) I did cut a 10-12 ft trail out around it.
very good neighbors on all sides and in the couminty
if you want to talk I will pm you my # thanks bob


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

folks this is a real nice place (or at least I think so ) it just produced around 70 5x6 bails of hay,some of the best hunting ( don't have to leave the yard if you don't want to ),very peacefull and quiet ,cant see a neighbor from the place, I consider it a slice of heaven


----------

